# Newcomers in Australia



## ataur.ha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi,

My name is Sharjeel, am electrical engineer having 06 years of Gulf experience. Basically i am an Indian and at present am in Gulf; working in Water Treatment company and getting salary around 5,650 Australian Dollar per month without income tax. 

I am planning to apply for Australian PR. Should i apply?
I am happy here in Gulf, am married and have a baby... Reason for my interest in Australia is for better lifestyle, good environment full of facilities and future opportunities for me and my family.

I am requesting for genuine advise, please reply back to me with your prompt suggestion + Savings + Cost of living and all. 

To apply for Australian PR, i have to fulfil the Visa requirements and its cost me(including Spouse and Baby Visa) around 11,929 Australian Dollar.

Awaiting yours reply.....Thanks


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

ataur.ha said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Sharjeel, am electrical engineer having 06 years of Gulf experience. Basically i am an Indian and at present am in Gulf; working in Water Treatment company and getting salary around 5,650 Australian Dollar per month without income tax.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharjeel,

As an Electrical engineer, you may be eligible for skilled migration, however that is dependent on many factors such as age, english ability, and satisfying a points test.

As you mentioned, Australia is an amazing country to live in and is extremely multicultural. I came to Australia as a migrant 17 years ago and have since become a citizen. I would not return to my home country despite it also being quite a beautiful place.

To provide accurate advice, as migration agents, we do need to know more about you. If you would like an obligation free consultation, please email me via the contact form on our website and we will be in touch.

Look forward to speaking with you.

Binfeng Zhang
Registered Migration Agent MARN 1678875
Affinity Migration Group - Specialist advice in migration | Home


----------

